
nytimes.com DNS down and/or hijacked - a-no-n
https://uptime.com/nytimes.com
======
a-no-n
This is one of their website's reverse proxy/LB IP's:
[http://170.149.159.130](http://170.149.159.130) (empty content currently)

    
    
        nytimes.com.		500	IN	A	170.149.161.130
        nytimes.com.		500	IN	A	170.149.159.130
    
    
        www.nytimes.com.	        500	IN	CNAME	www.gtm.nytimes.com.
    
        www.gtm.nytimes.com.		IN	A (((nothing)))
    
    
        ;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
        nytimes.com.		300	IN	NS	ns2.p24.dynect.net.
        nytimes.com.		300	IN	NS	ns3.p24.dynect.net.
        nytimes.com.		300	IN	NS	dns.sea1.nytimes.com.
        nytimes.com.		300	IN	NS	dns.ewr1.nytimes.com.
        nytimes.com.		300	IN	NS	ns1.p24.dynect.net.
        nytimes.com.		300	IN	NS	ns4.p24.dynect.net.
    
    

UPDATE 0: Back online as of 5:16 am EDT, must've been a migration/small
attack.

UPDATE 1: uptime.com says currently down when it's actually up, maybe related
to DNS propagation / GeoIP / long-distance monitoring.

------
a-no-n
[http://www.cnbc.com/id/100988768](http://www.cnbc.com/id/100988768)

